# 1 Picture that represents your dog and why.



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Post 1 (yes, 1!) picture that you feel represents each of your dogs and their personalities. It doesn't necessarily need to be the best or your favorite picture of them. 

Ryker: He's outdoorsy, calming, intelligent, and rugged.



Gypsy: She's sweet, pretty, and patient/tolerant. And obsessed with food.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

This is them.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Because Moose always these three things: HAPPY, on the go, and ready for me to throw the ball. 








And because Bubba lives to sleep.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

@*Shell* I totally see their personalities. Chester is attentive and inquisitive and Eva is just so laid back and happy!

@*BubbaMoose* I LOVE that one of Moose. He seems like such a fun dog. Bubba is a sweet old man.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

This is him. Vibrating with energy, completely derpy/spazzy, and extremely intelligent.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

@*taquitos* YES! He has such a happy expression. And that cute little tongue! <3


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Watson has two pretty distinct personalities depending on his mood or environment. 

His serious/zen face. He loves to just sit in the wind. Whenever he does this he just remdinds me of a really calm old man sitting on porch watching people pass by. He can sit like this for ten minutes or more:



And his joyful distracted face. I like this picture of his happy face the best because it captures his corgi smile and his bright eyes. This is usually when he's jumping around in the grass without a care in the world. I think this was taken right after he had been chasing some leaves in the wind:


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I had a tough time picking just one picture! I think this one, in the facial expression and body posture, hints at her intelligence, people-pleasing persona, willingness to work, and friendly disposition. What it doesn't express is her intense drive and focus.


GypFall02 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Always wants to be touching you and is always up for a cuddle or a nap. 
lol


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Hank:

lol face by summerpapillons, on Flickr

That's pretty much his personality in a nutshell. Slightly crazed, kind of weird. Seems to be jumped up on something.

Summer:










Just.... Summer. <3 Sweet, eager, kind, attentive. She was 4 years old in this picture so it was a while ago... but still my favorite of her ever.

Those two are so very easy. Mia is HARD. She's so complicated no single picture captures all of her.

I guess I'll go with this one for Mia.

elf by summerpapillons, on Flickr

Mia's default 'I hate the world' expression. Slightly evil, incredibly smart. Knows better than all of you. Ultimate party pooper.

Bonus. Why I am pretty sure Mia is plotting to take over the world.


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

I know I'm supposed to pick one picture but I can't. I need two, because there are two Chester's.

One Chester is this guy:









He's crazy. He will run around at full-speed with his body all coiled up like a snake, huffing and puffing and freaking out the cats. He'll somersault into your face and kick you with all four feet at once. He'll open his mouth and flail his head around and whack you with his teeth. If you give him a command he'll do it...while grunting/groaning/snorting to let you know that you're so totally a killjoy right now.

The other Chester is this guy:









He's sweet, calm, curious and wants to learn. He's totally focused on you and wants to make you happy(and also earn the yummy treat you've got waiting for him). He wants to go out in the world and look behind that bush and that tree over there, but most importantly he wants you there with him while he's doing it.

Yeah, I cheated...blame Chester, not me!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

There are two sides of Trent that are both so prominent, it'd be inaccurate to do one and not the other. But if I had to, had to choose, I'd pick this one because he is alert, confident, always present, protective, and good. I trust him. 










If I got to choose another, it'd be this LOL Because my dog is also cray cray and hilarious and uninhibited and has a lot of feelings and a lot of fun. But mostly the stuff about him being cray cray


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

First of all... it was really hard to pick just one picture for each dog! I think I did it though.

Stormy - He's crazy, feisty, and always ready to play. Plus this is his favorite thing to do. If we let him, he'd probably be out there all day, pulling and shaking this thing!








Jacoby - Derpy, always on the go (seriously, this dog needs an off switch...), and loves to play (he has a tennis ball in his mouth).








Boss - There are two sides to Boss, but I'll pick the side I enjoy most,lol 
He's calm, loving, loves to be outside, proud, and an adventurer.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I love everyone's pictures! I know what you all mean about needed 2! There's usually 2 sides to every dog


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

Well, those of you who have heard me talk about Argos will not have a hard time guessing that THIS is him in a nutshell:










Zonked out on a couch that technically he's not REALLY supposed to be on.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

This image actually sums up Merlin and Eren pretty well.










At their cores, Eren is much more confident and willing to take on the unknown. Merlin is more likely to take a safe, known path because he is shy/a huge wimp when I'm not there to hold his paw every step of the way.

Eren is a bold adventurer, Merlin is a mommy's boy.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

taquitos said:


> This is him. Vibrating with energy, completely derpy/spazzy, and extremely intelligent.


exchange the little crazy fuzz ball for a 55lbs slightly less fuzzy dog with sooky tendencies and you have Ranger lol


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Jewel is always intense looking and never misses a thing. 









Jazz always touching me, snuggly and sad faced. She does have a spunky side though.

Eta don't mind me in my pjs and bed head.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

People love to tell me how low-energy my dog is because of his breed. I beg to differ - if you don't keep him constantly stimulated with training and play he finds a way to get into everything. I feel like this picture shows my goofy, medium-high energy boy. 

That said, what this photo doesn't show is how attentive and affectionate he is.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

This one sums up Cameron perfectly. He was a bit of a derp, always a bit confused with life, but he was willing to go along with anything we wanted him to do.




This is Toby. He's a completely confident hedonist who is all about his own comfort. He KNOWS he deserves the lounge chair no matter what the humans around him want.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I love, LOVE, this thread!









Molly: Because dang it, no picture without a ball was ever, every going to make the cut for this. 









She is the most willing to put up with my crap and whims dog - but she doesn't pretend she's humoring me or to love it..









Just because she's happy and sweet. I mean, that's her in a nutshell. Maybe with more silly, but mostly just happy and sweet.









Dignified in All Things.









I looked at lots of pictures with him and this isn't the best quality but I think it's the best him. High energy, high intensity derp.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Hmm. Ornery.. secretly plotting something. There's a a reason we spend more time calling her.. a little *ahem* "crap".. than anything else. When she's on the couch and giving you this look.. be prepared for a dog in your face, around your neck like a scarf or sprawled over your lap trying to either bite or lick you to death. She wants to manipulate you into doing something or just get in your way. Of course there's a lot more to her than that.. but when I think of Kairi I think of ornery for sure.


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

I love all these photos. There are some incredibly cute and beautiful dogs in this community!


----------



## mjfromga (May 24, 2011)

This GOOFY face plant accident by my Nigredo spells him totally. He's VERY goofy and loves to play (and swim)



This does my Jade justice. She's crabby and a queen. She was sitting on the porch chair with me because the ground was wet and she hates that lol


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

This. Because half the time she has this face when she's OMG MUST GET FOOD FROM HAND. She loves food.No wonder she was able to get so chunky at the shelter...


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I think I've shared this before. Katie is alert and eager; Tyson is mellow and pokey. Katie's a bit like Horshack, "Ooh, ooh, Mista Kahta! Mista Kahta!" Tyson is a little more Jeff Spicoli, "Aloha, Mr. Hand."


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

In this photo it was -17*F and I could not keep her inside. I'd bring her in every ~30 minutes and 30 seconds later she'd be whining at the door to go back out. All she wanted to do was lay in the snow and sleep. Denali lives for snow.









Kaytu is is sarcastic and flirty and this pic captured that perfectly.









I gotta throw this one up for Kaytu also. She is very "Whateva whateva I do what I want!"


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Love these pictures!! Awesome. Lets see what I can find with my three....


This is Belle...the biggest goofball of them all. She loves the snow and loves to never sit still...even in the house. Just a happy go lucky...live for the moment type of dog..
IMG_6830ash by rzyg, on Flickr


This is a good representation of Maya...cause she always has her nose to the ground...has a huge prey drive...
IMG_6824a by rzyg, on Flickr


Angel is harder....she is sort of complex but she also loves snow and also loves playing ball. Put the two together and she is happy! Either this or she would prefer to be cuddled in your lap.
IMG_1054a by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Kuma would LIKE everyone to think that this is the picture that best represents his personality, serious, calm and dignified, but it's not.









THIS is the picture that best represents his personality, I don't think any further explanation is required, lol.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

These are so great! Y'all have some crazy sweet dogs.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Eenypup said:


> This. Because half the time she has this face when she's OMG MUST GET FOOD FROM HAND. She loves food.No wonder she was able to get so chunky at the shelter...


LOL this is Jewel most of the time too. Adorable.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

d_ray said:


> LOL this is Jewel most of the time too. Adorable.


Yeah that could be Gypsy too


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

This pretty much sums up Pepper. Crazy and energetic! Also willing to do anything for a treat.



I haven't decided on one for Kane yet. He's still developing. For now I guess the same picture applies to him. He's Pepper's little shadow, following her around.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

My big mush of a dog who loves to snuggle. He put himself like this without any help or encouragement from me. All I did was enjoy it and grab my phone for some pictures. He's an obnoxious brat a lot of the time too but it always comes back to the best cuddle partner ever.


http://imgur.com/qT8bUTW

edit: trying to embed image but not working out well with work's internet restrictions.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I love this thread!! :becky:

This is Bella - demanding and impatient.

"GIVE me the BALL!"



After getting her way, she decides rolling in poop is better:


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Mason has two sides:
High Energy, Derpy, Spastic, Intelligent, outdoorsy, and SO HAPPY ALL THE TIME!!!


Then we have this:
Defiant, ornery, cuddly, sweet heart.


Jasper's two sides:
Sweet, loving, obedient, trusting.


Then is other side is...evil, high energy, ornery.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I just want to say I love this thread. Everyone has such a great grasp of their dogs' personality (personalities).


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Rowdy said:


> I just want to say I love this thread. Everyone has such a great grasp of their dogs' personality (personalities).


^_^ I agree. 

Non-dog people just don't' understand what you mean when you say your dog is unique and has personality. I'll start talking about something Watson did that was cute or funny. And I'll talk about how he has a mind of his own. Non-dog people always look at me like "Huh?"


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Rowdy said:


> I just want to say I love this thread. Everyone has such a great grasp of their dogs' personality (personalities).





chimunga said:


> ^_^ I agree.
> 
> Non-dog people just don't' understand what you mean when you say your dog is unique and has personality. I'll start talking about something Watson did that was cute or funny. And I'll talk about how he has a mind of his own. Non-dog people always look at me like "Huh?"


 I know! It's weird, I feel like I know so many DF dogs personally.


----------



## Ezio (Feb 22, 2013)

My parents dog Zane: "I'll whine if you don't give my fat butt treats!"









Deputy: "Where am I? Whats going on?" His default since he was diagnosed with CCD. 









Kieber: "I will listen to you when it suits me!" The joys of a teenager.


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

It's just real him  it's all about speed, it's all about water!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm going with this one.










Because at first glance she might look tough and imposing, but if you look more closely you can see the sweet and gentle expression in her eyes.


----------

